
Eveyone needs a GitHub emoji parser - neilos
https://github.com/zzarcon/gh-emoji
======
jbrooksuk
I wrote a PHP library for converting Markdown to GitHub emoji too:
[https://github.com/AltThree/Emoji](https://github.com/AltThree/Emoji)

